

Ask HN: How much data can a 5MB database store? - grep

How much data can a 5MB database store?
======
shawndumas
The Bible, in two different translations, as an MySQL file (though I don't
know how optimized it is), with Fulltext Indexes, is 10 mb[1].

So one Bible is ~5.

Does that help?

\-------------

[1] <http://www.biblesql.net/download>

------
cperciva
Umm... 5MB minus database overhead?

~~~
WCC
That was going to my answer, too, so I'll elaborate a bit.

It depends on the format of the database and the contents as well. If all you
store is a single 4.9MB image, then there's not much overhead. If you store
thousands of short text records, then each one can only have a little data,
and will have a lot of overhead.

------
andrewstuart
About 5MB

